# Polyurethane over Danish Oil?



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

If I finish my piece with Danish Oil can I add a topcoat of ployurethane over it without any problems? Should I sand before putting on the poly? Any special considerations?

Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Wife and I used to do it a lot. Never any problems. In fact, you might play around with mixing oil based poly and Danish oil. I've read that makes a nice wipe on finish. Never tried it though.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, I shall have to try that soon, and see how it works.






Gene Howe said:


> Wife and I used to do it a lot. Never any problems. In fact, you might play around with mixing oil based poly and Danish oil. I've read that makes a nice wipe on finish. Never tried it though.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Poly works well over Danish Oil, just be sure to allow the DO to dry well for a day or two before applying the poly.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

rsterner,

Yes, you can do that. However, you can also just repeat the danish oil a few more times until you get the desired poly thickness. The WATCO and Minwax products are a mixture of oil and diluted polyurethane which are intended to give an "oil-like" finish with the protection of a thin polyurethane layer. If you like the oil finish and want the protection of a thick poly clear coat, perhaps you might want to consider using a natural stain, then coating with poly. I think you'll get a similar result.

TTG


----------

